# Closest RCI resort to Jay Peak Resort?



## bluetas77 (Jan 2, 2016)

We are looking to go to jay peak skiing and will be travelling from Ontario. Just wondering what the closest RCI resort would be to Jay Peak VT? Thanks!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 2, 2016)

This is a double post- but again- you are better to just stay at Jay because the closest resort is Smugglers Notch and it is over an hour to Jay. Unless you just ski at Smuggs.


----------

